# help me build MY first HT



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All,
I am relatively new to this forum but have been religiously following this space for the past 6 months. I understand that lot of threads were started but I believe each HT can be build in a different way and forum members will get lot of ideas to benefit and share with these efforts.

I had this obsession to make my own HT. I am planning to use my room having dimensions 13X10X9(lxblxh,in eets) as HT.

I had decided to start preparing for starting work on the HT. I thought of starting a dedicated thread and inviting from everyone their suggestions for making a simple Home Theater.

At the start I would like to make clear the following:

1. Am not seeking a perfect Home theater. Just make a decent good looking HT with a bit of acoustic work thrown in.
2. I am not a audiophile
3. Keep the budget as simple as possible within the constraints which I have eg: dimensions, budget etc.,. I know it is impossible ! more we go deep into details, more we keep spending.
4. No specific budget in mind but resources are not unlimited ie limited availability of resources ( almost drained money in building the house itself!!). 
5. As usual I am a technical person and like everyone has only the weekends to spend on this hobby. Planning to Keep busy with this hobby as a diversion from work pressures .
6. Till date i have purchased following equipment for HT:
AUDIO : avr denon 1713 monitor audio Br1 front and MR center,wharfedale 10 dfs surrounds
VIDEO : optoma H180X full 3d projector
CABLES : DAC AWG14 for fronts,and 18 for rear,15 meter hdmi cable
SCREEN: will be using n8 wall for now
With the limited knowledge I have, I had listed below the sequence of the components to be purchased:
1 Audio rack
2. UPS
3. Screen
4. BDP/Media player

I am planning to purchase in the above sequence.

I have the following questions:
1. i am planning to make wooden shelf on rear wall to place the projector .is it ok or i should go for wall mounts
2.What will be size of the screen for this distance? projector central giving 110"(8X4) leaving 1 feet from each side walls
3. all the necessary in wall wiring layout(very important)
4.placement of different speaker front left and right i have DIY stands
Thanking in advance for advise from everyone.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

110" screen in a 10'x13' room is going to be very very large, push the seating back too far, and speaker out very close to the walls. Place the seating about 4' from the wall behind you and calculate the appropriate screen size for that. Then you'll know where to place the projector.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 16' long x 14 1/2' wide room and have a 100" diagonal screen, I sit 10' from the screen.

Recommend a 90' screen. 
If your room is 10' wide you will fit one row of two recliners or a couch for seating. 
Seating will likely be at 8'. This will allow for approximately 2 1/2' to 3' behind the seating to the back walls for speaker placement.
I assume your running a 5.1 setup with the Denon 1713.
Would recommend mounting the projector on the ceiling.
If you provide pictures of the room now and a diagram of how you are intending to set the room up people will get a better idea of things and be able to provide specific feedback.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, I'd say 92-100 inches would go well in a room that size. I'd suggest getting everything in there.. then project on a blank wall to see which size works for you there THEN order the screen last.


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

For reference, my room is 13' wide X 11' long. My screen is 120" 2.35:1, so I believe the 16:9 is 94" diagonal. For a room that size, that's the perfect diagonal size. I wouldn't go any larger than that.

http://photosynth.net/preview/view/58744f50-1f34-42d8-ba9f-eef869353cf9?startat=12

You'll want the speakers placed with the tweeters at ear height or just slightly higher and right on the side of the image. The center speaker goes under the screen angled up such that it is pointing at your ears when you're sitting down. Remember that surround speakers go on the sides in a 5.1, not behind.

In wall wiring is pretty simple. Just figure out where you're going to put your audio rack (preferably behind the seating position so that lights from your devices don't distract you when you're watching a movie) and then run the wires in the wall. Be sure to use CL2 rated wire if going the in-wall route. Monoprice.com has great prices on everything you'll need for that.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Also remember that some projectors do not have lens shift. I have no idea if yours does or doesn't but it would mean that if you want to mount the projector on a stand the center of the lens is the bottom of the image. Or if you would mount it upside down the center of the lens would be the top of the image.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My room is also 13' long from the screenwall to the back wall..
I'm using a 106" CIH 2.39:1 screen and I sit 9' from the screen..
If you want the impact of a large screen, then I would suggest using a similar size 2.39:1 screen..


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry for not replying as I was busy with the construction .concealed all the wire in wall ..and as per FMs advice put the rear surrounds at the side wall..will put few pictures of room today.


----------



## rgozzer (Mar 24, 2014)

try to keep all of your components that have lights on them in back of your seats, so that the lights do not distract you. Unless you plan on placing them somewhere up front with some type of doors on them.


----------

